# Brown & Sharpe Micromaster 618 Surface Grinder - $850 (hayward / castro valley, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Mar 11, 2020)

Brown & Sharpe Micromaster 618 Surface Grinder - tools - by owner -...
					

This is a small project as it's missing a valve block. Otherwise in excellent condition, I had the...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## Aukai (Mar 11, 2020)

Don't think it'll fit in a suit case, daughter is coming home in a week. Keep trying though


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 11, 2020)

She needs a bigger suitcase Mike . That's a pretty attractive price .


----------



## aliva (Mar 13, 2020)

Sounds good, too bad its a 3 drive for me.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 13, 2020)

1500 kms for me... Sigh


----------



## chips&more (Mar 13, 2020)

No mag chuck and you would probably faint when B&S quoted you a price on the valve part. If they even have the part?


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 13, 2020)

If I had the room in my shop and $1500, I would consider buying a new import surface grinder similar to that pictured below. You can find some online which at least color match (aesthetics are important to me) to Precision Matthews machines. 

If Precision Matthews ever comes out with a surface grinder, I will make room in the shop and find $1500.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 13, 2020)

chips&more said:


> No mag chuck and you would probably faint when B&S quoted you a price on the valve part. If they even have the part?



Someone always has to pizz in the Cheerios.


----------



## chips&more (Mar 21, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> Someone always has to pizz in the Cheerios.


WOW, I apologize, didn’t think it was going to butt hurt? Many times I see people selling their junk because it’s cost prohibitive and or time consuming and or beyond the knowledge for repair. The price for a good used surface grinder today has come way down from history. It’s not that hard to find a good run SG at a decent price. Maybe the little Sanford bench top is though.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 21, 2020)

chips&more said:


> WOW, I apologize, didn’t think it was going to butt hurt? My times I see people selling their junk because it’s cost prohibitive and or time consuming and or beyond the knowledge for repair. The price for a good used surface grinder today has come why down from history. It’s not that hard to find a good run SG at a decent price. Maybe the little Sanford bench top is though.



Relax, this is not PM, no need for an apology. I was just teasing you. Those were valid observations. I had not noticed it had no chuck.


----------



## ErichKeane (Mar 21, 2020)

erikmannie said:


> If I had the room in my shop and $1500, I would consider buying a new import surface grinder similar to that pictured below. You can find some online which at least color match (aesthetics are important to me) to Precision Matthews machines.
> 
> If Precision Matthews ever comes out with a surface grinder, I will make room in the shop and find $1500.
> 
> View attachment 316563


That looks like a decent machine, but the ones with the table/head-height handle(Y axis?) above the spindle always scare me.  You end up reaching above all the moving parts and coolant spray!  

Also, a 618 Micromaster is a whole 'nother beast.  The automatic feed is so incredibly awesome that it makes surface grinding darn-near easy!  I wouldn't want to have to deal with anything else!

I see Kieth Rucker working on his that is all manual, and it seems like you need 5 hands to run X, Y and Z at the same time!  I have 1 lever to turn on auto feed, then I just adjust the head height and feed direction.  The rest is done for me.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 22, 2020)

erikmannie said:


> If I had the room in my shop and $1500, I would consider buying a new import surface grinder similar to that pictured below. You can find some online which at least color match (aesthetics are important to me) to Precision Matthews machines.
> 
> If Precision Matthews ever comes out with a surface grinder, I will make room in the shop and find $1500.
> 
> View attachment 316563


Unless you are only planning to do work with less than accurate cuts and with out worries about achieving a good surface finish, I would pass on that type of import SG.  A used precision SG in good condition is a much better machine to use, and they are selling for low prices these days.  I would only buy the import one pictured if surface finish is not important and limited space in the shop is a big issue.  For myself, I would be happier with a smaller used T&C grinder instead of that SG, more versatile, could fit the same space, and should cost about the same or less for one with tooling.  It would leave a similar surface finish.


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 22, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> Relax, this is not PM, no need for an apology. I was just teasing you. Those were valid observations. I had not noticed it had no chuck.



Right?!   I thought it was just me regarding PM.   What a bunch of turd bags over there.  Don't even go on it anymore.


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 22, 2020)

erikmannie said:


> If I had the room in my shop and $1500, I would consider buying a new import surface grinder similar to that pictured below. You can find some online which at least color match (aesthetics are important to me) to Precision Matthews machines.
> 
> If Precision Matthews ever comes out with a surface grinder, I will make room in the shop and find $1500.
> 
> View attachment 316563



EriK...... I would hold out for an older one that is "real".  I just bought a Bridgeport 815 for $500 which included a coolant pump and a Ceramax mag chuck.  If you really want one, just keep an eye out.  It took me nearly two years to find mine on an auction.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 22, 2020)

I'd buy it if I could (border closed, shipping too expensive, etc)


----------

